# Tapas...



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

can anyone here recommend a decent source for tapas recipes??? or even a tapas cookbook?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I am moving your post to a more effective location. The Professional Chef's Forum is to "Discuss with other professional chefs the latest trends, kitchen and employee issues and more." Thanks.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

thank you.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

There are several good books on tapas.

One I've used happily is, simply, _Tapas, _subtitiled "A Classic Collection of , Spanish Style Recipes."

That one is from Paragon Publishing, a British Publisher, and does not carry an author's name. It was published in 2005.

More recently is JoAnne Weir's _From Tapas to Meze, _which explores the world of small plates from the entire Mediterranean rim. I'll be reviewing it for ChefTalk, so don't want to give too much away. Other than to say it's well worth having.

_César: Recipes from a Tapas Bar _is another recent one I hear good things about, but have not read myself.

Cindy Pawlcyn's _Big Small Plates _has some interesting insights and recipes. But it deals more with the small plates scene, which is an American phenonemon. And the servings are, IMO, much larger than tapas should be. 

There are probably a half dozen or more additional titles worth looking at. Tapas are in vogue, and the culinary press is taking advantage of it.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

... but an excellent book loaded with Spanish recipes, including many tapas recipes, as well as some history.

Amazon.com: The New Spanish Table: Books: Anya von Bremzen

shel


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

thank you.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

By the same token, _1080 Recipes _is a 30-year old Spanish classic that was finally translated into English this year. It's said to be _the _book on Spanish cookery.

BTW, if you should order any of these, don't forget to use ChefTalk's direct link to Amazon.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

This book is also excellent, though it doesn't just do tapas. 

Mediterranean Street Food by Anissa Helou

Excellent book.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

thank you.

Amazon.com: Mediterranean Street Food: Stories, Soups, Snacks, Sandwiches, Barbecues, Sweets, and More from Europe, North Africa, and the Middle East: Books: Anissa Helou


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

Not all Spanish recipes but a great one. *Little Foods of the Mediterranean, 500 fabulous recipes for Antipasti, Tapas, Hor D'oeurve, Meze, and More* by Clifford A. Wright.

One of my favorite cookbooks. Glad I saw this, time to get it out and start browsing for some Christmas Eve ideas.

Kevin


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

i will look into that as well...


----------



## rokoroko (Jul 17, 2007)

if you dont mind a video recipes or even prefer than go on icooking dot tv and under the buttor Videos you will find the search bar where you place your "tapas" or anything you want to find and you have there actually 3 videos about it.

so look and enjoy it!
hope it will help you


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

thank you... i will look into that as well...


----------



## doryd (Dec 3, 2007)

He he...this just made me laugh thinking of my close friend...talking on the phone with a guy friend "with potential" that she was going to visit in Boston. Talking about their plans, she said, "And we definitely have to find a place with Tapas." After a few seconds of shocked silence, he finally cleared his throat and said, "Umm...yeah...uhh...okay..." She finally realized he thought she had said they needed to find a place with STRIPPERS. 

I told her she shouldn't have bothered to correct the misunderstanding, LOL, and gone with, "That's just how I roll." Would have been way more fun (and insightful - ha!) to see what he did with that.


----------

